# I actually have made a friend or two in college!



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I actually have made a friend or two in college!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie :clap :sas


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

:clap


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's great Noca.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrats.


Wish I could do the same.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This obviously calls for dancing.

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three boogies is more like it - :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

How about this one: 

I give you a ROUND of applause. 

.........:clap :clap......... 
:clap....................:clap
:clap....................:clap
.........:clap :clap.........


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great Noca! Congratulations.

Best wishes on the friendships!

Gerard


----------

